# Aqua One Betta Trio Tank



## Leotah (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm thinking about purchasing the Aqua One Betta Trio tank. I just can't find any reviews on the tank anywhere. I'm hopeful someone here may have experience with it. 

I am really curious as to how decent the filtration system is and whether or not the stock light will work for any other plants besides the basic low light growers like anubias and Amazon sword. I'm also curious as to how strong the flow is between the three dividers and how anyone's betta reacted to the divided tank. Are they doing well in that space? 

If anyone has any info I would really appreciate it!!  

I'm hoping this route will be better than the other way I was thinking. I may just buy a fluval spec v and split it into two compartments. So I would lose the one extra compartment that comes with the betta trio tank.


----------



## Leotah (Oct 28, 2015)

Here are some pictures of the tank that I found on the sellers website. The tank has a three part filtration system. Ceramic, carbon, and sponge. It has extra back compartments where I could add even more media to the tank and room for a hidden heater. The stock light is made up of varying colored LEDs. I think the pump is similar if not the same to that in the fluval tanks so it may have to be baffled for betta. 

Maybe if you don't have experience with this particular tank, but have experience with divided tanks, you could help me out! I just really like the idea of acrylic dividers instead of the flimsy homemade kind.


----------



## fishkeeping (Jan 31, 2015)

From what I've seen, anyone who's had it, loves it. I haven't seen any bad reviews except for "that's not enough space for a betta to live" (in terms of the individual slots for the bettas).

What website is it? I haven't seen a website that would ship to the states.


----------



## Leotah (Oct 28, 2015)

Pictures are from Big Al's website. EBay has a couple for sale that ship to the states.


----------



## Leotah (Oct 28, 2015)

Well I just broke down and bought one. Big Al's Pets will ship here and they have a black Friday sale today so the price was reduced to be cheaper than the fluval spec v! Which isn't even divided for me. I'm excited! I'll post pics when it arrives and review it for everyone here. Now I need to find plants!


----------



## hellobird (Nov 11, 2015)

Most generic Aqua One LEDs aren't really suitable for plants IME, so unless it actually says so on the box, I wouldn't expect anything too great from it.


----------



## Leotah (Oct 28, 2015)

Okay so I will expect that then. Could you recommend a light that maybe I should look into buying as a replacement? Honestly, I'm not sure which brands are best/reliable.


----------



## Darius359au (Apr 12, 2014)

I've got the Duo and and the lights ok for the plants i've got in it ,one thing though is lower the light down as far as it will go so its about 2-3 cm from the cover then raise it for maintenance.


----------



## Leotah (Oct 28, 2015)

Good advice! Thanks! 

How do you like the filter?


----------



## Darius359au (Apr 12, 2014)

The filter works really well But I would suggest a mod to the outlet nozzle because even on low the outputs too fast and your fish in that partition will get pushed around ,what I did was buy some filter sponge ,(Aqua one filter replacement part 2s in fact ;-):-D), and super glued a strip around the nozzle http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=6770746#post6770746 it diffuses the flow nicely now.


----------



## Leotah (Oct 28, 2015)

Sounds similar to that of the fluval spec filters. I think I already have some sponge laying around from my last mod. Nice! Thank you


----------



## J J Carter (Oct 17, 2015)

I've been happy with the Duo. I added a load of Fluval bio-rings into the rear sections in addition to the foam. 

Also did the mod of putting foam around the pump outlet otherwise the flow across the surface was too much for my fantail and he kept getting washed away...


----------



## Leotah (Oct 28, 2015)

Currently running a fish in cycle with the new tank. Everybody, meet Vegas! He'll have company after the tank is done. Just threw in some spider wood, a rosette sword, and Amazon frogbit so the tank wouldn't be bare. 

Also, everyone was right. The lighting is awful. It's so dim! Looking for a replacement already.


----------



## Leotah (Oct 28, 2015)

Here's a quick pic. More plants to come. Including:
Cypts
Wisteria
Ludwigia
Moss
Ferns


----------



## bettanatic (Nov 5, 2011)

I went to Big Al's site and the Betta Trio is no longer available, only the Duo


----------



## Leotah (Oct 28, 2015)

Maybe it is just currently out of stock. They are pretty quick to respond if you shoot them an email. Also, I saw one on eBay. You can check that out! Just keep in mind that it may be more expensive than it would be on his site.


----------

